# That moment of epiphany



## Ceicei (May 9, 2007)

Some of you already know a bit about my Kenpo journey that I've trained at six different studios along the way. I read a thread not too long ago over at KenpoTalk mentioning how SifuDangeRuss had difficulty doing a hook kick and was taught by an observer the solution of the kicking motion being similar to riding a bike horizontally. That, for him, was a moment of epiphany. It is surprising how another person can influence how each of us may travel on our martial art journey. 
(Link to SifuDangeRuss's thread:  http://www.kenpotalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3171)

My moment of epiphany, for me, was not so much a matter of how to do a basic move, but rather , finding the correct training attitude. At that time of the experience, I transitioned from one studio to another and had difficulty adjusting to the change. This moment was pivotal as it taught me to stay with Kenpo and to "empty my cup".

What were your moments of epiphanies and what did you learn?

****

Mr. XYZ was trying to teach me a lance technique. I was holding down Mr. XYZ in an arm lock while talking of what if he does this, what if he does that scenarios. At that very point in my mid-sentence, it was as if I heard the voice of Mr. ABC say to me, CC, stop. I paused right there. It was a moment of epiphany; I recognized what I was doing. Mr. ABC was right. There is such a thing as a training mindset--just being able to do is not enough. I realized I wasnt questioning Mr. XYZ out of concern of what my attacker might do. I realized I was challenging Mr. XYZ; essentially, I wasnt trusting him to teach me. I looked at Mr. XYZs eyes and he looked back at me, waiting, and probably wondering why I paused. I took a deep breath and said, Let me back track a bit. I changed my question from a what if he to a how do I question. He relaxed and smiled. I think he sensed something had happened. I released him from the arm lock and allowed him to show me how. From that point on, the dynamics of training changed and my Kenpo journey went into another direction. This simple, but significant moment has altered the way I viewed Kenpo and intensified my love for Kenpo.

****

- Ceicei


----------

